# Just one Question



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Why aren't you guys over here in my infinitely tiny living room in my infinitely tiny house so we can chat about the hedgehogs and other pets while I'm doing dishes and laundry and house cleaning stuff? :grin:
I have coffee!!!! 

I will not accept Canada as an excuse! :!:


----------



## CoffeeKat (Jan 15, 2014)

Because.....Kansas


----------



## SarahH (Aug 5, 2014)

Well, Canada. But I feel like I've been in your living room chatting all afternoon anyways, just in between doing my own laundry and housecleaning and stuff


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Fricken Canada! Lol.  I knew it was going to be an issue. That's ok. I'm doing my exciting Saturday night cage cleaning and moving Titan out of quarantine tonight, putting him in with the rest of my brood. Gayle is scratching around the hedgie pen and Sebastian won't leave her snuggle sack. Beauregard got to go outside for the first time in his life tonight because I had to go and wouldn't leave him out of his cage attended by only the cats. His nose was twitching like crazy. I think he enjoyed the little sojourn.


----------



## Melanie G. (May 29, 2014)

I don't have a passport, so it's kind of Canada and the U.S' fault.
I hope Titan enjoys being around the rest of the brood!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

I don't have a passport either. Maybe I'll get one some day and drive around to visit all you Canadians  Or... maybe not. The hedgies wouldn't have a keeper.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Trust me, I wish I were there...I seriously want hedgie cuddles, but I have no clue how or where to get them. :lol: I wish one of you guys were close enough for me to come over for hedgie fixes!


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

Lilysmommy said:


> Trust me, I wish I were there...I seriously want hedgie cuddles, but I have no clue how or where to get them. :lol: I wish one of you guys were close enough for me to come over for hedgie fixes!


Sebastian would be perfect. She is so laid back usually she will cuddle with almost anyone.


----------



## miss bunny18 (May 5, 2014)

I live in N.Y so I'm sorta close lol


----------



## GothicBreena (Jun 30, 2014)

Eh.. I'm in Canada. Blame customs for them making it mandatory for us to have a passport to cross over. Darn government!

Wow I typed d.a.m.n. Government and it replaced the word with all stars like I was saying a seriously bad word...


----------



## tony21 (Apr 8, 2014)

well I have a passport, and nothing to do today. sooooooo I guess I have no exuses lol, but I do live in canada lol. for coffee I would probably do anything lol. :grin::lol:


----------

